# This is a lovely snacks with any drink



## Dodi (Dec 14, 2007)

Roast Almonds with Paprika

250g whole blanches almonds
1 tsp olive oil
1 tsp smoked sweet Spanish paprika
1 1/2 tsp sea salt, ground to a powder as fine as icing sugar

Preheat the oven to 150C gas 2

Dry roast the almonds on a tray for 25 minutes. Remove from the tray and mix with the olive oil, salt and paprika
Return to the hot oven for 2-3 minutes
Remove and cool before eating


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2007)

Yummy....I like this...Thanks for sharing!


----------

